# Help with fish/shrimp getting sucked into filter



## chevysoldier (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick question...On my 55g planted tank I am running a Fluval 304 with mechanical only filtration. When I bought the Riccia, it was in a bag of water and included some castaway Cherry Shrimp. I went ahead and added them to the tank. Well one day I saw a baby Platy get sucked into the filter. When I went to rescue him from the filter I found a couple of baby shrimp as well. I was able to save the fish a shrimp and decided to stretch some pantyhose (Unused of course and I use them to shine my boots lol) over the intake. This seems to have stopped them from getting sucked up but have noticed it clogs easily and will hinder the filter output after a while.

I'm not up to removing fry and have been letting them fend for themselves. Does anyone have any idea on a solution? Should I remove the pantyhose and if they get sucked up hope they make it through the filter system? 

Oh, another small question...Since it's planted I don't run an air pump and I keep surface agitation from the water outlet to a minumum. This has lead to a film on the surface so I occasionally let the filter stir it up for a couple minutes. Is this normal to get?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

chevysoldier said:


> Quick question...On my 55g planted tank I am running a Fluval 304 with mechanical only filtration. When I bought the Riccia, it was in a bag of water and included some castaway Cherry Shrimp. I went ahead and added them to the tank. Well one day I saw a baby Platy get sucked into the filter. When I went to rescue him from the filter I found a couple of baby shrimp as well. I was able to save the fish a shrimp and decided to stretch some pantyhose (Unused of course and I use them to shine my boots lol) over the intake. This seems to have stopped them from getting sucked up but have noticed it clogs easily and will hinder the filter output after a while.
> 
> I'm not up to removing fry and have been letting them fend for themselves. Does anyone have any idea on a solution? Should I remove the pantyhose and if they get sucked up hope they make it through the filter system?
> 
> Oh, another small question...Since it's planted I don't run an air pump and I keep surface agitation from the water outlet to a minumum. This has lead to a film on the surface so I occasionally let the filter stir it up for a couple minutes. Is this normal to get?


Google Filter- Max Pre-filters or,, I believe Fluval makes a Pre-filter sponge that will fit over most intakes and prevent fish,shrimp from gettting sucked up.:shock:
I have also found pantyhose to work but as you have noted,,the material is very fine and clogs easily = frequent cleaning/replacement.
I placed my spray bar just under the surface in my planted tank so that just a ripple effect occurs.
This helped greatly with surface scum that I too expierienced.
I also noted that adding surface plant Pennywort seemed to help as well.
Gotta keep after the pennywort lest it grows so much that it shades other plant's but i about got it down now as to when to yank some out.
hope some of this helps.


----------



## chevysoldier (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks 1077. I'm going to the LFS today so I'll look at prefilters.

I'm spraying just under the surface as well so I do have some ripples, but didn't know if there was some thing else I should do for the scum or if it was something to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chevysoldier (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up a Fluval sponge prefilter today. When I did the WC today, it knocked some Riccia lose and was great that it didn't clog up the intake. Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

chevysoldier said:


> I picked up a Fluval sponge prefilter today. When I did the WC today, it knocked some Riccia lose and was great that it didn't clog up the intake. Thanks!


Your welcome.


----------

